# R34 Non Turbo?



## Joey (Sep 3, 2006)

Hi there guys, new to the forum. Just a quick question. Is the R34 Non turbo any cheaper to insure than the other models in the lineup? Reason i ask is most of the mainstream companies don't seem to recognise this model.


----------



## jb1 (May 1, 2005)

do they do a non turbo version of the 34??


----------



## mava_rules (Feb 22, 2006)

doubt it would be cheaper as the r33 non turbo is still in the same group as the turbo, actually made no difference from going from non turbo r33 to turbo r33 to twin turbo r32. work that out lol.


----------



## Gez (Jan 8, 2003)

It must be to do with name 'SKYLINE'. As soon as insurance companies here it they make up a figure.


----------

